# I'm here...Where is everyone?



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

I've never seen the board so quite...Where is everyone?






Not even a guest!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe everybody is FINALLY having spring?
I drove to the back 80 to feed the cow that refuses to come home. Ended up loading a bucket full of sticks to burn!
Gonna go torch them after I eat!
Then maybe haul some manure back there, to fill in some bald spots!
And maybe bring home more sticks to burn!
Or just nap!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

I vote for a nap! 

Why does the cow refuse to come home? Did something spook her and now she refuses to cross a certain point or what?


----------



## Thewife (Apr 10, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I vote for a nap!
> 
> Why does the cow refuse to come home? Did something spook her and now she refuses to cross a certain point or what?


She's just keeping her calf away from everybody! She learned yesterday, I deliver breakfast! 
Today she was waiting for me, in a nice secluded area, with her calf at her side!
I have few that have me trained to deliver food when they calve!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They have you well trained!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 10, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm easily trained!

I had a cow years ago that I finally cut delivery too after about a week. I saw her come up with the herd, then headed back to HER spot, as soon as I started feeding that morning?
I think she would have done it all winter if I hadn't stopped!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 10, 2009)

well im here now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

It was so strange that no one--not even a guest was on, except me.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 10, 2009)

now thats way weird.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, look, everyone's on now!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 10, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Wow, look, everyone's on now!


I know and it's great!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

Online: 
    Farmer Kitty,
    GrassFarmerGalloway,
    Iceblink,
    Imissmygirls,
    laughingllama75,
    WildRoseBeef,
    wynedot55 
    Kute Kitten



Start talking, everyone!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 10, 2009)

GFG, add Kute Kitten!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL, Okay.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks, I came on just after you posted that!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 14, 2009)

I am searching the net for material for the GD to use in our local Li'l  Miss Dairy Princess pageant.

Not much available that is suitable for a 6 yr old. 
Anyone have a favorite cow poem or song?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you looked at Cow Dreams by Steve Lucas? 

or

The Cow by Robert Louis Stevenson The also have Cow Trivia and facts 

The Cow showed up on several times in the kids cow poem search.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

Peanut is watching a Blue's Clues video and on it they have a song of a little girl (Judy Lu) looking for her cow. He is a "Big, brown cow and his name is Drew" it turns out he was off to the store to get her some milk. I don't know the name of it. I will see if I can find it.

I still don't know the name but, typed up the words as it played. 

_I little girl named Judy Lu, went to her window and said, yoo hoo
Has anyone seen my good friend, Drew? Hes a big brown cow.
He goes, Moo, moo, moo. 
Then a sound came to Judy Lu. 
It went like this, Cocka-a-doodle-doo
Thats just a rooster not my good friend Drew.
Hes a big brown cow.
He goes moo, moo, moo
Then another noice came to Judy Lu.
It came from next door and said goo, goo, goo.
Thats just a baby not my good friend Drew.
Hes a big brown cow. 
He goes moo, moo, moo.
And another noise came to Judy Lu.
It was really load and it went, Choo, Choo
Oh, thats just a train not my good friend Drew.
Hes a big brown cow.
He goes moo, moo, moo.
Just then a noise came to Judy Lu.
It was very soft. It went Moo, moo, moo
Then it got real loud and she spotted Drew.
Drew! He was coming home saying, Moo, moo, moo.
Where have you been, asked Judy Lu?
Drew replied, Moo, moo, moo, I went to the store to get milk for you.
For me? For you. So, she gave him a hug and said, I love you.
MOO
_


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

miss peanut got up early this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> miss peanut got up early this morning.


I got to the house at 5:40 or so and she was getting ready to head out the door with DH--it's his early to work morning.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 15, 2009)

well she will be ready for her napp pretty quick.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 15, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well she will be ready for her napp pretty quick.


Naw, no nap until this afternoon. She's outgrown the morning one.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 19, 2009)

That's more like it!


----------



## sunflowerenvy (Feb 26, 2011)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I've never seen the board so quite...Where is everyone?
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Cows/Lonely.jpg
> 
> Not even a guest!


ok i will moo
 iam here in my living room reading the post on byh


----------



## Fierlin (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm from a lot of places. Even at the best of times I have trouble deciding which one should be the official location.


----------



## Dascountry (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm here....been on the Michigan thread but no ones there.  Guess I need to take the farm and move


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, you should join the Michigan thread on BYC.


----------



## Dascountry (Feb 29, 2012)

Fierlin said:
			
		

> Wow, you should join the Michigan thread on BYC.


I'm already on there too.


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 29, 2012)

That is one very fast-moving thread.


----------



## Dascountry (Mar 2, 2012)

Don't ya know it!  If you're  not on it for one day it takes along time to catch up and understand what everyone is talking about   It does answer lots of my questions though.


----------



## Fierlin (Mar 2, 2012)

I've heard many stories about it, some of the Michigann peeps crashed our thread a while ago.


----------

